

Mitt Romney announces Paul Ryan as vice-presidential running mate - Dinoguy1000
http://futuretimeline.net/blog/2012/08/12.htm

======
btilly
Politics is generally off topic for this site. See the FAQ:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
Dinoguy1000
Ooh, sorry about that then. I'll definitely keep that in mind in the future.
=D

